# Blue , but not cobalt!!



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

Wanted to show these pictures of one of my black glass bottles. I have a lot of them tha show blue in the pontil but nothing like this one. There is blue everywhere. Just thought it was really cool and thought you might enjoy.

                                  Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

another!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

the top is not blue!!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

more


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW, I wouldn't call that a black glass botle at all, that color is AMAZING BT !~!!!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a great bottle! Thanks for posting....


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2011)

Please tell me we've seen this one before... I'm getting the most terrible case of deja-vu ever from this...[:-]


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

cyber,

        I have posted blue pontil marks before , but never this one. Just got this one a few days ago.[]

        Maybe you are thinking of the ones from before?

        Wait....I got it......Maybe you drank this old bottle empty in a past life??[]

  Twig.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

> I'm getting the most terrible case of deja-vu ever from this...


 

 Weird...me too.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Here's one from an old post. maybe this is the reason????


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

or maybe this one???


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 21, 2011)

This bottle was on the bay I think.  A real stunner.  Congrats.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madpaddla
> 
> This bottle was on the bay I think.  A real stunner.  Congrats.


 
 Might have been. Could'nt say one way or the other. I found it at the bottle show last weekend for $15. Was very pleased to get it. Got a very nice sticky ball pontil Ricketts also.
          Twig.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a great bottle.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, there was a much squatter and more "mallet" like shape one on ebay a while back that never met the reserve.  That Is one sweet lookin bottle.  I gotta get me one of those one of these days.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry if I sounded suspicious or rude before, Kevin.. it is an awesome bottle! please accept my congratulations! []


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I see a pic of the whole bottle Kevin ?    Thanx, Jim


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2011)

What causes that type of blue?


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Sorry if I sounded suspicious or rude before, Kevin.. it is an awesome bottle! please accept my congratulations! []


 
  No , not at all cyber, I was just trying to help you out as to where you have seen one before. I am a big fan of the blue pontil mark so I knew I had posted others in the past. Thank You for the congrats.

                           Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Can I see a pic of the whole bottle Kevin ? Thanx, Jim


 
 Jim,

    I will get a picture up when I get home from work. I would like some help in dateing it anyway.

             Twig


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2011)

That's interesting, it looks opaque like a blue milk glass. I like the color better than cobalt.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bent_Twig
> 
> or maybe this one???


 

 Yeah,..It had to be one of those...I have alot more 'senior moments' these days...[] Thanks for posting your cool 'blue' bottle.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 22, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/English-%22mallet%22-like-you-never-saw-before%25/m-373609/tm.htm


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: old.s.bottles
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/English-%22mallet%22-like-you-never-saw-before%25/m-373609/tm.htm


 
 WOW!  The one on E-Bay would have been a great match with mine. $66 and did not meet the reserve. I like my $15 paid price even more now! They sure would look good together in the window though a short one and a tall one.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

As promised here are some more pictures. The blue always shows on the base but the rest of the bottle depends on the ammount of light hitting it. Sometimes real blue , sometimes hardly at all. 

                             Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone have an idea as to how old this one is? It has a very crude lip.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

Blue!!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 22, 2011)

Not so blue!! Depends on where you put it in the light.


----------



## luckiest (Feb 22, 2011)

nice bottle!  I love it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bent_Twig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [] This was the source of my deja-vu!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 28, 2011)

hey cyber, isnt it a little ironic that the name of the other thread is "Mallet like you never saw before" []


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 28, 2011)

> I would like some help in dateing it anyway.


 
 I'd say 1830s-40s...ish.  The 3 piece mold started being much more widely used in the 50s, and you'll typically see them free blown earlier then around the turn of the 19th century.  The lip style and dip mold put in in the 30s-40s range IMO.


----------

